# Even though humongous on them.......



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

It's GORGEOUS!

I really really had hoped that the size 1 would fit my girls.  It's even too big for Chancey Bear. But I had fun with dress up, nonetheless. 

I'm a boy, Mama! Get dis ting off me!




























WAY too big for Gia and Lex. 

I can roll wight out of dis ting, tank goodness!




























K'z, I be still for one pictuwe. 










Oh well, I tried. I wouldn't have been satisfied until I did. 

Cute one of Jade. The hood alone would make a whole outfit for her. :lol:










We will just envy all of the other babies in their Wooflink pretties. xxx


----------



## Lindsayj (Apr 18, 2012)

AWW! We got our wooflink today too! The size one fits Ella perfectly! I can't imagine having babies as small as yours. I couldn't go any smaller than Ella. I would be a nervous wreck. Let me know if you need someone to take it off of your hands!


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

I knew WL would be huge! And that hoodie runs bigger than any of their other stuff, lola is always a size 2 but that one is soooo big. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

hehe. I love that last pic of Jade in the hoodie. so, cute !!! too bad the WL was too big. I agree, that hoodie is gorgeous. Minnie has 2 of them ( one in black and one in white and Latte has the white one cause I don't like the color black on Latte. ) i'm sure someone will be happy to buy it from you...


----------



## Kathyceja8395 (Jan 13, 2013)

Aww too bad they didn't fit any of your chis . This just shows how itty bitty cute they are. But at least you tried and now know that the wooflink size 1 is too big for them. It looks so adorable on them!!!hehe Poor Chance. Love the pics!!! Your chis are just too cute!!!


----------



## Kathyceja8395 (Jan 13, 2013)

Lindsayj said:


> AWW! We got our wooflink today too! The size one fits Ella perfectly! I can't imagine having babies as small as yours. I couldn't go any smaller than Ella. I would be a nervous wreck. Let me know if you need someone to take it off of your hands!


Im glad you got your package today Lindsay  We would love to see some pics of Ella in her new Wooflink too!!


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Kathyceja8395 said:


> Im glad you got your package today Lindsay  We would love to see some pics of Ella in her new Wooflink too!!


Ya! I wanna see it too!! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Zorana1125 said:


> Ya! I wanna see it too!!
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


me too !!!


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

AWWWW, I am so sorry it is too big. Poor Jade is swallowed up!


----------



## Lindsayj (Apr 18, 2012)

Aw thanks girls! I was hoping to get all of her new clothes in and do a thread on them all. I also ordered a Louis Dog hoodie at the same time, but she only sent me the one dress. Ella has 2 harnesses and a Ruff Ruff hoodie headed this way too! We're going to have to have a fashion show! 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Lindsayj said:


> AWW! We got our wooflink today too! The size one fits Ella perfectly! I can't imagine having babies as small as yours. I couldn't go any smaller than Ella. I would be a nervous wreck. Let me know if you need someone to take it off of your hands!


Awesome!! I was beginning to wonder if we'd ever get our orders. I had to send a few stern emails. I hate having to do that. :/ She was very pleasant in the beginning. Actually, she was never rude. After waiting 3 weeks, I emailed asking what the hold up was, and that's when her response started taking a few days. Then the bogus tracking number. After reading the reviews I started to really worry. I felt like I was getting the run around. It all worked out in the end. 

I was really hoping the 1 would fit at least wearable. Even if a bit big. But it's just huge.  The girls can walk out of it. Jade could use it as a blanket. :lol: Chance said he refuses to wear girly clothes, but it's too big for him too. I really had to try one out, though. If not, I would have just kept wondering if maybe it would fit. The WL line is so adorable!! 

My family and I are all used to The Wees being so bitty. Everything becomes pretty routine after awhile. With 4 bitties, and never having one larger, you get used to the extra care. The only time I get nervous is when we have guests. I usually put them in the playpen together, and that keeps them safe, and me less panicky. They are good about not getting under your feet, though. 

I'm probably going to sell the hoodie. It's too big for all of them. :/

I look forward to your pics! xxx


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Be back to reply more in a bit.


----------



## Lindsayj (Apr 18, 2012)

TLI said:


> Awesome!! I was beginning to wonder if we'd ever get our orders. I had to send a few stern emails. I hate having to do that. :/ She was very pleasant in the beginning. Actually, she was never rude. After waiting 3 weeks, I emailed asking what the hold up was, and that's when her response started taking a few days. Then the bogus tracking number. After reading the reviews I started to really worry. I felt like I was getting the run around. It all worked out in the end.
> 
> I was really hoping the 1 would fit at least wearable. Even if a bit big. But it's just huge.  The girls can walk out of it. Jade could use it as a blanket. :lol: Chance said he refuses to wear girly clothes, but it's too big for him too. I really had to try one out, though. If not, I would have just kept wondering if maybe it would fit. The WL line is so adorable!!
> 
> ...


So, did you get all of your stuff? The package I got today was missing a hoodie. It was on the packing slip though. So, I hope I get it. She told me another hoodie is on the way already. So that leaves fixing the harnesses. And I ordered another SL harness before I got my wrong sized ones. So I'm sure that will take awhile. She told me she's trying to rush my harnesses and she said she's going to pay for faster shipping to get them here. Cross your fingers for me!


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Zorana1125 said:


> I knew WL would be huge! And that hoodie runs bigger than any of their other stuff, lola is always a size 2 but that one is soooo big.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


 I had Elaine measure Latte's hoodie like this, and it was true to the size chart? Maybe I read it wrong, but I thought this hoodie was one of their smaller/shorter pieces.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

elaina said:


> hehe. I love that last pic of Jade in the hoodie. so, cute !!! too bad the WL was too big. I agree, that hoodie is gorgeous. Minnie has 2 of them ( one in black and one in white and Latte has the white one cause I don't like the color black on Latte. ) i'm sure someone will be happy to buy it from you...


I picked one of the few pics that you could actually see her under there. Haha!! 

Yeah, I was disappointed. :/ I was really hoping the 1 would be workable. Unfortunately, the girls just roll right out of it. It scares Jade. Poor baby. :lol:

It really is a gorgeous hoodie!! So feminine. 

I'm probably going to sell it. I have so many things that are too big for them. No sense in adding to the collection. :lol:


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

TLI said:


> I had Elaine measure Latte's hoodie like this, and it was true to the size chart? Maybe I read it wrong, but I thought this hoodie was one of their smaller/shorter pieces.


The black one lola has is so big and it's really stretchy. The white one mimi had was a different material and not stretchy. I think I mentioned this one ran big in another thread but I can't remember. The spring line from this year ran smaller, the my favorite hoodie was so small in the chest as was the spring breeze tee. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Maybe I got a big one by chance? I dunno??

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Kathyceja8395 said:


> Aww too bad they didn't fit any of your chis . This just shows how itty bitty cute they are. But at least you tried and now know that the wooflink size 1 is too big for them. It looks so adorable on them!!!hehe Poor Chance. Love the pics!!! Your chis are just too cute!!!


Yeah, I was so crossing my fingers that it would fit. But one positive thing came out of it. It'll save me a lot of money. Hehe 

I would have never been satisfied until I tried it out. We tried the size 1 a long time ago. Someone here, maybe Lori, sent us a WL dress. It was way too big. But I thought since the hoodies ran smaller, maybe I'd be in luck. :/

Thank you so much for your kind words!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Jayda said:


> AWWWW, I am so sorry it is too big. Poor Jade is swallowed up!


Thank you! I was really hoping it would fit. :/

Jade could sleep under it. Haha!!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Lindsayj said:


> Aw thanks girls! I was hoping to get all of her new clothes in and do a thread on them all. I also ordered a Louis Dog hoodie at the same time, but she only sent me the one dress. Ella has 2 harnesses and a Ruff Ruff hoodie headed this way too! We're going to have to have a fashion show!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com App


Looking forward to seeing everything!!


----------



## cpaoline (Oct 9, 2012)

Aawww. The poor guy..get that off of him. All I see is pink I may have to send you a blue blankie


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Lindsayj said:


> So, did you get all of your stuff? The package I got today was missing a hoodie. It was on the packing slip though. So, I hope I get it. She told me another hoodie is on the way already. So that leaves fixing the harnesses. And I ordered another SL harness before I got my wrong sized ones. So I'm sure that will take awhile. She told me she's trying to rush my harnesses and she said she's going to pay for faster shipping to get them here. Cross your fingers for me!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com App


I got everything.  I was very happy to see it all there! 

The little teacup SL harness fits Gia perfect! It fits Lex, but a bit snug at the buckle. She'll just have to wear the xxs, even though it's kinda baggy. :/ I think Chance is going to be in between sizes. 

I will cross fingers and toes for you! You have really had a time with your order. I'm so sorry!! I know you have to be past the point of frustrated. Keep us posted. xxx

I'll post the little teacup harness later tonight, or tomorrow. I'll post measurements with the pics in case anyone is interested in that size.


----------



## Kathyceja8395 (Jan 13, 2013)

Lindsayj said:


> Aw thanks girls! I was hoping to get all of her new clothes in and do a thread on them all. I also ordered a Louis Dog hoodie at the same time, but she only sent me the one dress. Ella has 2 harnesses and a Ruff Ruff hoodie headed this way too! We're going to have to have a fashion show!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com App


So exciting, can't wait to see pics!! Really looking forward to see Ella modeling all the beautiful things she's getting!!! Hehe Great idea!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Zorana1125 said:


> Maybe I got a big one by chance? I dunno??
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I'm not sure. Maybe the size 2 ran big? I'm new to the brand, so I can't say.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

cpaoline said:


> Aawww. The poor guy..get that off of him. All I see is pink I may have to send you a blue blankie


Lol, Cathy! My poor boy gets so tired of all the Pink. Hehe Too many girls outnumber him. :lol:


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Zorana1125 said:


> The black one lola has is so big and it's really stretchy. The white one mimi had was a different material and not stretchy. I think I mentioned this one ran big in another thread but I can't remember. The spring line from this year ran smaller, the my favorite hoodie was so small in the chest as was the spring breeze tee.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Mentioned the one I have runs big, or the white one? I don't know hun. I asked and was told this was one of their shorter/smaller pieces. I'll measure mine. I can't tell if the material is stretchy because it's so big on them. I didn't notice it looking overly stretchy, though. 

Maybe I'll try one of the other ones that you mentioned.


----------



## Kathyceja8395 (Jan 13, 2013)

TLI said:


> Yeah, I was so crossing my fingers that it would fit. But one positive thing came out of it. It'll save me a lot of money. Hehe
> 
> I would have never been satisfied until I tried it out. We tried the size 1 a long time ago. Someone here, maybe Lori, sent us a WL dress. It was way too big. But I thought since the hoodies ran smaller, maybe I'd be in luck. :/
> 
> Thank you so much for your kind words!


Your Welcome T!  Hehe It sure will save you a lot of money. Ever since i bought Lluvia her first wooflink and loved it, I couldn't resist buying more. I already have bought like 15 wooflink outfits. It's emptying my wallet! They should make a smaller size! One that will fit your chis! You could try the newer collection. I bought some of the newer ones and they seem to run a bit smaller.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Kathyceja8395 said:


> Your Welcome T!  Hehe It sure will save you a lot of money. Ever since i bought Lluvia her first wooflink and loved it, I couldn't resist buying more. I already have bought like 15 wooflink outfits. It's emptying my wallet! They should make a smaller size! One that will fit your chis! You could try the newer collection. I bought some of the newer ones and they seem to run a bit smaller.


It's such a beautiful collection! I'll try out a different piece in a size 1 and see how it works out. xxxx

You should do a photo shoot with your whole collection.


----------



## Kathyceja8395 (Jan 13, 2013)

TLI said:


> It's such a beautiful collection! I'll try out a different piece in a size 1 and see how it works out. xxxx
> 
> You should do a photo shoot with your whole collection.


Yes, i just love it! Hopefully some from the new collection fit your chis  I could measure the ones i have that are smaller than the others for you too. hehe ok i will take some pics of all the wooflink and will post them by this weekend.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Kathyceja8395 said:


> Yes, i just love it! Hopefully some from the new collection fit your chis  I could measure the ones i have that are smaller than the others for you too. hehe ok i will take some pics of all the wooflink and will post them by this weekend.


That would be awesome!! They would have to be quite a bit smaller than the one I have to fit. If you come across one that runs real small, let me know. xxxxx

I can't wait to see your collection!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Elaine's measurements match mine almost perfect, if not exact. The material could be a bit stretchy, but the big heart patch on the back would keep it from stretching much. So if anyone is interested in this piece in a size 1, I would say it would fit a 11", tops 11.5" chest, and better for the longer babies. It's 7.5" in length. Beautiful hoodie!!


----------



## Lindsayj (Apr 18, 2012)

TLI said:


> Elaine's measurements match mine almost perfect, if not exact. The material could be a bit stretchy, but the big heart patch on the back would keep it from stretching much. So if anyone is interested in this piece in a size 1, I would say it would fit a 11", tops 11.5" chest, and better for the longer babies. It's 7.5" in length. Beautiful hoodie!!


Pm me with a price! I'm interested!


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Lindsayj said:


> Pm me with a price! I'm interested!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com App


Okay.  I'll PM you after my Dr's appointment.


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

I really don't think any of the wooflink size 1 are gonna fit your babies. 
maybe a possibility that the size 1 in shirts would fit your biggest chi , Chance alittle roomy. 
I have some of the newest wooflink for Latte and I don't think they run small. I have the cool dude shirt ( that'd be really cute on chance  ), and I have the dazzling love shirt and the lets keep it sweet all in one dress. they for sure do not run small.

I did get Minnie the one with the crown on the back... I think its called my favorite hoodie. it is really pretty but that one does run small cause the material doesn't have any stretch in it at all. the size 2 wasn't comfy on Minnie and the size 2 love love hoodie is very comfy on her. those are the only 2 wooflink things I have in size 2 , so I cant compare anything else. 
the size 2 wooflink my favorite hoodie did fit my yorkie though. she has alittle smaller of a chest size than Minnie.

Latte has the love love hoodie in size 1 in white. hmm maybe the white is less stretchy... I think it is. I never noticed that before cause Minnie has one in each color cause I loved the hoodie so much but she's only been wearing the black one. the white one has never been out of the package. 
I would say, Lattes white size 1 hoodie fits the same as the other size 1 wooflink she has. well, the t shirts run shorter. the lace makes the hoodie run alittle longer, but the dresses run the longest 

Latte now has quite a few size 1 wooflink. the all in ones with the longer legs don't work for her cause shes very short legged and her little legs slip out. but the all in ones with the little leg loop holes in the back work perfect for her . ( like the sugar fairy she has and the lets keep it sweet dress ).
all other size 1 fits her perfect. the dresses run long on her but I don't mind them long. 

I did just receive the last item from my orders from DC and it was the louisdog organic mint bear overalls. she fits in a size small perfectly. her little legs don't slip out of this all in one. it is so cute !!!! and the material is so nice !!!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

The little teacup SL step in harness on Gia.


----------



## Kathyceja8395 (Jan 13, 2013)

TLI said:


> That would be awesome!! They would have to be quite a bit smaller than the one I have to fit. If you come across one that runs real small, let me know. xxxxx
> 
> I can't wait to see your collection!


Ok I will look at them today and see which ones run more smaller and let you know  Will the nurse end up buying the hoodie from you? Aww thanks T, I will try to get them posted by tomorrow hopefully. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Kathyceja8395 (Jan 13, 2013)

TLI said:


> The little teacup SL step in harness on Gia.


Aww it looks so adorable on Gia!!! Love the harness! Glad it fits her perfect! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

I love that SL harness on Gia . I am for sure ordering an animal print w/ red bow step in SL for Minnie !!! for Latte i'm gonna get something pink I think


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

elaina said:


> I really don't think any of the wooflink size 1 are gonna fit your babies.
> maybe a possibility that the size 1 in shirts would fit your biggest chi , Chance alittle roomy.
> I have some of the newest wooflink for Latte and I don't think they run small. I have the cool dude shirt ( that'd be really cute on chance  ), and I have the dazzling love shirt and the lets keep it sweet all in one dress. they for sure do not run small.
> 
> ...


Yeah, I'm not going to buy anymore of the Wooflink. I adore the collection, but it's just way too big. It would have to run really small to work for them. From what I can tell, and read, they run pretty close to their size chart. I think some just have a little more stretch to the material. 

The hoodie I bought would stretch a bit in the girth. It measures 11 inches, but it would probably stretch to 11.5 inches. The only thing is that the heart patch would hinder much stretch. It's like a patch across the back. So the stretch you could get would come from underneath. 

The LD is very nice quality! I have that all in one that Lori sent us as a gift. The only thing that concerns me with their sizing is the all in ones run small. The xs fit Lex and Gia perfectly. I'm not sure on the fit of their hoodies, etc. 

We need to see pictures of all your pretties.


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Not to high jack thread but all the shoppers are in this thread. 

Have any of y'all used or ordered the Hip Doggie step in harness?

I am looking at the sizing chart and it looks like mine could wear a size XXS to S

https://hipdoggie.com/categories/Shop/Sizing-Charts/


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Kathyceja8395 said:


> Ok I will look at them today and see which ones run more smaller and let you know  Will the nurse end up buying the hoodie from you? Aww thanks T, I will try to get them posted by tomorrow hopefully.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Thank you so much for offering. I think they will all be too big, unfortunately. :/

The nurse hasn't been out since I got the hoodie, but I had mentioned it to her before I got it. We talk about doggie stuff every time she's at the house. :lol: She's a real sweetheart. I buy her pup gifts here and there because she's so good to me and my mom.

I'm definitely going to sell the hoodie. Jennifer (the nurse) isn't going to be upset if I sell it to someone else. She is a shopaholic like me, so I'm sure she won't mind. 

I remember before I knew if it would fit, either you or Lindsay said you'd like to buy it if it didn't fit. I can't remember who asked first. :lol: I don't want to upset either of you. So I'll let you two decide who gets it. 

Looking forward to seeing the pics!


----------



## Lindsayj (Apr 18, 2012)

TLI said:


> Thank you so much for offering. I think they will all be too big, unfortunately. :/
> 
> The nurse hasn't been out since I got the hoodie, but I had mentioned it to her before I got it. We talk about doggie stuff every time she's at the house. :lol: She's a real sweetheart. I buy her pup gifts here and there because she's so good to me and my mom.
> 
> ...


Oh I can't remember who asked first either! Do you remember Kathy? We may have to flip a coin! I'll see if I can find the thread where we were talking about it if you're interested in it, too!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Kathyceja8395 said:


> Aww it looks so adorable on Gia!!! Love the harness! Glad it fits her perfect!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App





elaina said:


> I love that SL harness on Gia . I am for sure ordering an animal print w/ red bow step in SL for Minnie !!! for Latte i'm gonna get something pink I think


Thank you, ladies!!! xxxx

Elaine, the animal prints with the red bow are gorgeous!! You'll love it!!!

I have that Pink one that fits Lexie pretty good. It's gorgeous as well!!


----------



## Lindsayj (Apr 18, 2012)

Huly said:


> Not to high jack thread but all the shoppers are in this thread.
> 
> Have any of y'all used or ordered the Hip Doggie step in harness?
> 
> ...


I'm never used these before, so I'm not too much help, but I look at the sizing chart. Surely they adjust! That's the strangest sizing chart I've ever seen. I would go with the weight listed on the side that matches up with whoever you're buying this for.


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Lindsayj said:


> I'm never used these before, so I'm not too much help, but I look at the sizing chart. Surely they adjust! That's the strangest sizing chart I've ever seen. I would go with the weight listed on the side that matches up with whoever you're buying this for.


It is adjustable. I am scared with the weight as my kids weight does not match their body types as they are full muscle. BG weighs 7-8lbs but her neck is 6" and her chest 13-14" She an get out of almost anything so I was wondering how this would do on her since she can't get out of a Buddy Belt


----------



## Lindsayj (Apr 18, 2012)

They look kind of delicate from the pictures. I would worry that she could get out of it. But I've never seen one in real life. Hopefully, someone else has and can help you more.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

It was 41 dollars, plus she charged me 5.95 shipping. I was charged for shipping for all 3 orders, even though they all came in one package. I got it 35% off. So it was $32.50 total. Since it's brand new, I'm wanting to get what I paid for it. I'll sell it for $30, plus $2 shipping. I just ask that the fees they charge me for PayPal be paid by the buyer. I hate to ask that, but unfortunately they charge me. I'm not positive, but I think if you use your bank account it doesn't charge a fee. But I could be wrong. 

Elaine, do you know?


----------



## Lindsayj (Apr 18, 2012)

TLI said:


> It was 41 dollars, plus she charged me 5.95 shipping. I was charged for shipping for all 3 orders, even though they all came in one package. I got it 35% off. So it was $32.50 total. Since it's brand new, I'm wanting to get what I paid for it. I'll sell it for $30, plus $2 shipping. I just ask that the fees they charge me for PayPal be paid by the buyer. I hate to ask that, but unfortunately they charge me. I'm not positive, but I think if you use your bank account it doesn't charge a fee. But I could be wrong.
> 
> Elaine, do you know?


If you send it as a gift no one will be charged any fees.


----------



## Kathyceja8395 (Jan 13, 2013)

TLI said:


> Thank you so much for offering. I think they will all be too big, unfortunately. :/
> 
> The nurse hasn't been out since I got the hoodie, but I had mentioned it to her before I got it. We talk about doggie stuff every time she's at the house. :lol: She's a real sweetheart. I buy her pup gifts here and there because she's so good to me and my mom.
> 
> ...


Your Welcome! Aww yes i think that too since they all fit Lluvia and she is much bigger than all your chis.  hehe it's great having someone that has the same interest, doggie shopping lol! Aww that's very nice of you. lol don't worry, Lindsay can get it


----------



## Kathyceja8395 (Jan 13, 2013)

Lindsayj said:


> Oh I can't remember who asked first either! Do you remember Kathy? We may have to flip a coin! I'll see if I can find the thread where we were talking about it if you're interested in it, too!


Hehe Don't worry Lindsay  You can get it. I don't think black will show much on Lluvia. It is very pretty though but i think i might just get her one in a different color. It will look very pretty on your Ella!!!


----------



## Kathyceja8395 (Jan 13, 2013)

TLI said:


> It was 41 dollars, plus she charged me 5.95 shipping. I was charged for shipping for all 3 orders, even though they all came in one package. I got it 35% off. So it was $32.50 total. Since it's brand new, I'm wanting to get what I paid for it. I'll sell it for $30, plus $2 shipping. I just ask that the fees they charge me for PayPal be paid by the buyer. I hate to ask that, but unfortunately they charge me. I'm not positive, but I think if you use your bank account it doesn't charge a fee. But I could be wrong.
> 
> Elaine, do you know?


If you use your bank account or paypal balance their is no fee for both the buyer and seller. But if you use your credit card money, and send it as goods and services the seller is charged and if you send it as to family and friends the buyer is charged.


----------



## Kathyceja8395 (Jan 13, 2013)

Huly said:


> Not to high jack thread but all the shoppers are in this thread.
> 
> Have any of y'all used or ordered the Hip Doggie step in harness?
> 
> ...


Sorry Huly, I am not very familiar with their step in harnesses. I have only bought their clothes and collars. But, I am sure someone on here will be willing to help you. I would also contact them just to make sure.


----------



## Lindsayj (Apr 18, 2012)

Kathyceja8395 said:


> Hehe Don't worry Lindsay  You can get it. I don't think black will show much on Lluvia. It is very pretty though but i think i might just get her one in a different color. It will look very pretty on your Ella!!!


Thanks Kathy!

Just PM me T!


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

TLI said:


> It was 41 dollars, plus she charged me 5.95 shipping. I was charged for shipping for all 3 orders, even though they all came in one package. I got it 35% off. So it was $32.50 total. Since it's brand new, I'm wanting to get what I paid for it. I'll sell it for $30, plus $2 shipping. I just ask that the fees they charge me for PayPal be paid by the buyer. I hate to ask that, but unfortunately they charge me. I'm not positive, but I think if you use your bank account it doesn't charge a fee. But I could be wrong.
> 
> Elaine, do you know?





Kathyceja8395 said:


> If you use your bank account or paypal balance their is no fee for both the buyer and seller. But if you use your credit card money, and send it as goods and services the seller is charged and if you send it as to family and friends the buyer is charged.


T, what Kathy just said here is right. she has bought rrc from me a bunch of times and she doesn't get charged a fee and I don't get one either


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Huly said:


> Not to high jack thread but all the shoppers are in this thread.
> 
> Have any of y'all used or ordered the Hip Doggie step in harness?
> 
> ...


Christie,
I love the hip doggie make but I have never tried out or even seen any of there harnesses in person so i'm not familiar. I have a lot of warm fleece tops and hoodies and a sweater and the quality is really nice. 

I looked at the size chart for the step in and i'd probably go with the size XS for BG... but that's just a guess, I cant say for sure. you know, size charts are not always accurate and also , sometimes harnesses are just not right for some dogs and good for others ....

** I just thought of this.... I know LS has a lot of hip doggie things. her friend used to get her a great deal on hip doggie things along time ago. so, maybe she has a hip doggie harness .... you could ask her ???


----------



## miuccias (Aug 22, 2012)

elaina said:


> T, what Kathy just said here is right. she has bought rrc from me a bunch of times and she doesn't get charged a fee and I don't get one either


Internationally you do though, I have always had to pay fees both with CC and paypal balance. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

miuccias said:


> Internationally you do though, I have always had to pay fees both with CC and paypal balance.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


oh... Mayra, I didn't even think of that. when I sell things to people internationally, I always have them pay me in US dollars and so that I don't get a fee. cause, to keep my prices low, I don't want to add fees on and that way the buyer gets the exact fee instead of me guessing and overcharging a fee. I guess there's no way of getting around the fee internationally


----------



## QUIGLEY'S MOM (Jan 12, 2010)

These pictures are precious and priceless! They just made my day. How adorable!


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

elaina said:


> Christie,
> I love the hip doggie make but I have never tried out or even seen any of there harnesses in person so i'm not familiar. I have a lot of warm fleece tops and hoodies and a sweater and the quality is really nice.
> 
> I looked at the size chart for the step in and i'd probably go with the size XS for BG... but that's just a guess, I cant say for sure. you know, size charts are not always accurate and also , sometimes harnesses are just not right for some dogs and good for others ....
> ...


Good call I will email her. Their chart is very confusing LOL


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

so darn cute...poor little Jade. I wonder if she could even move in that outfit LOL


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

QUIGLEY'S MOM said:


> These pictures are precious and priceless! They just made my day. How adorable!


Thank you so much, Trieste!  I was really hoping that the Wooflink would fit. :/ I had to give it a try before I'd be satisfied. The collection is so darling! At least now I know it's too big, and won't sit over here determined to own one of every outfit they make. :lol: My pups have never been very fond of clothing. I tried starting them all out as pups to get them used to it. It never worked. :lol: Chance actually went through a short phase of liking clothes. Then I stopped putting them on for awhile, after that he never went back to enjoying them. Even though the hoodie is way too big, having the cute pics makes me happy.  xxx



nabi said:


> so darn cute...poor little Jade. I wonder if she could even move in that outfit LOL


Thank you Kathleen!  I think it kinda scared her. Poor baby. The hood alone would make an entire outfit for her, and would still be too big. :lol: It was like trying to put a blanket on her as an outfit. Haha! She's just such a minute tike. I had to hold the hood up. When I let go of it, it fell completely over her head, like a tent. :lol:


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

The funniest thing is that I keep looking at the collection. The pictures come out so cute, it's almost worth buying them just for the pictures. :lol:


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

I am so sorry ladies! I wanted to thank you all for the advice on PayPal. I am usually reading and responding, and trying to multitask. I get side tracked and respond in a hurry. I think it's so rude when you give out helpful advice, and don't even get a thank you. And I was guilty of doing it here. :/ My apologies ladies. Thank you so much for taking the time to answer my questions. You ladies are the best!! Always there to lend a helping hand. Thank you again, and forgive my rudeness for not noticing this sooner. xxxxxx


----------



## guccigrande (Apr 17, 2011)

We love WL hoodies too  
They look gorgeous even though they may be a tad on yhe big side


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

guccigrande said:


> We love WL hoodies too
> They look gorgeous even though they may be a tad on yhe big side


Thank you so much!!  We would have been happy if it was just a little big. Unfortunately, not only is it huge through the middle, the back hangs down by their little feet. :/ With it being so big, it slips down around Lex and Gia's neck, making it to where they just walk right out of it. I tried to convince Chance that since it fit him a little better, that he looked awesome in it. But he didn't agree. :lol: It's really just too big for them all. But I had to give it a try.


----------



## Buildthemskywards (Jun 16, 2012)

Haha. Cute!


----------

